# Provisional driving licence



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

HI me again

MY son is wondering weather to apply for his provisional licence befor we move to Cyprus but I have been told he doesn't need one for a moped he is 16 years 17 in Sept. He's a bit gutted he can't drive a car untill he is eighteen over there. So is this true he can ride a moped without a licence at the age of 16 years.
Thanks Cherie


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cherie said:


> HI me again
> 
> MY son is wondering weather to apply for his provisional licence befor we move to Cyprus but I have been told he doesn't need one for a moped he is 16 years 17 in Sept. He's a bit gutted he can't drive a car untill he is eighteen over there. So is this true he can ride a moped without a licence at the age of 16 years.
> Thanks Cherie


Cherie I don't know what the laws are about riding a moped but please please please make sure that if your son does get one he knows of the dangers.
You have no doubt read the recent posts regarding the young boys who were killed and beleive me these were not isolated cases.
I am sure you are aware of the very poor standards of driving here. I would recommend that before you come here he takes some lessons on basic safety on motorbikes so that he will hopefully be more careful than so many of the young lads here when they are out are out on bikes, and of course please make sure he wears a helmet.

Regards Veronica


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

I will Veronica, personaly I don't want him to ride a moped but what do you do when at that age most of his friends do. Here in UK he didn't mind waiting untill he got a car at 17 but he has to wait untill he's 18 in Cyprus, so probably i will be worried sick untill he's home everyday. Thank you for your concern

Cherie x


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Cherie, 

The age for a moped (50 cc) is 17. Take a look at this site, it gives good info on getting licenses and costs in Cyprus. 

Driving licence in Cyprus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

*Moped riders*

I believe the problem in Cyprus is that the police unfortunately turn a blind eye to those careering round on mopeds & motorcycles. Under EU rules Driving licences issued in Cyprus are almost identical to those issued in the Uk albeit there is an age difference tom drive a car, which having dealt with a number of fatal accidents in the UK I would support here. 
I would imagine there is a high proportion of uninsured riders in Cyprus, because without a driving licence to drive a particular class of vehicle you could not be insured as by default, an unlicenced driver would disqualify themselves.
I agree with Veronica ensure your son obtains a UK licence, get him onto an approved new rider's course and get some basic rules of the road. Basic survival on a motorbike is thinking what the other driver is doing ~ pretty exciting in Cyprus!
There is also a huge difference when it rains following prolonged dry weather and staying upright could be as eventful as riding on oil.
Regards,
Chris



Veronica said:


> Cherie I don't know what the laws are about riding a moped but please please please make sure that if your son does get one he knows of the dangers.
> You have no doubt read the recent posts regarding the young boys who were killed and beleive me these were not isolated cases.
> I am sure you are aware of the very poor standards of driving here. I would recommend that before you come here he takes some lessons on basic safety on motorbikes so that he will hopefully be more careful than so many of the young lads here when they are out are out on bikes, and of course please make sure he wears a helmet.
> 
> Regards Veronica


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank you Chris for your reply


----------

